# 2000 R8 Livery?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I found this book cover on the web:








I have not seen a "black" 2000 R8 with No.1 as its number, was this a test car?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: 2000 R8 Livery? (lappies)*

Could be a test car or maybe a photoshop(?).


----------



## johnwaynes (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: 2000 R8 Livery? (chernaudi)*

I thought it was collection of different car makes and models. I have also seen some photos of R8 at autopartswarehouse.com. Cool photos.


----------

